# On demand problems - missing parts of show



## snowcat (May 29, 2007)

The only on demand channel I really use is Anime Network. Most of the time, it records the whole show fine, but sometimes there are noticeable gaps when playing a show. On the screen, it will pause for a few seconds and then skip ahead to a completely new scene. This will happen multiple times in a single recording.

My latest example was High School of the Dead, Episode 4. Even when I delete the recording and re-download it, it still has the problem. I want to know if this is a server issue, where the file itself is corrupt and incomplete, or is it a DVR issue where for some reason it doesn't download and store the file correctly. It might be a network issue, but I have a 18 MB Uverse connection that is pretty solid, and the download takes less than 5 minutes for a 30 min show.

I am using a HR34.


----------



## Newshawk (Sep 3, 2004)

snowcat said:


> The only on demand channel I really use is Anime Network. Most of the time, it records the whole show fine, but sometimes there are noticeable gaps when playing a show. On the screen, it will pause for a few seconds and then skip ahead to a completely new scene. This will happen multiple times in a single recording.
> 
> My latest example was High School of the Dead, Episode 4. Even when I delete the recording and re-download it, it still has the problem. I want to know if this is a server issue, where the file itself is corrupt and incomplete, or is it a DVR issue where for some reason it doesn't download and store the file correctly. It might be a network issue, but I have a 18 MB Uverse connection that is pretty solid, and the download takes less than 5 minutes for a 30 min show.
> 
> I am using a HR34.


Snowcat, are you a poster at the Anime Network forums? The reason I as is that there is a thread there for any VOD problems, from missing episodes (which has plagued DirecTV subscribers lately) to video issues like yours. I'm not saying to post there only, as it still could be a hardware issue. I'm suggesting that you give the Anime Network the same issue so they can research it on their end. We've got a great group there, too-and we even discuss anime on occasion! :lol: Just go to www.theanimenetwork.com. BTW, I'm Newshawk over there, too!


----------



## T-Mac (Feb 16, 2012)

I have a 34 and experience the same freezing and skipping ahead too. I've tested multiple wiring configurations with and without the cck and results are very inconsistent. Sometimes it records an entire show, sometimes it has the "gaps".

I believe the 34 is still buggy with on-demand (other users report this issue) and have concluded it's unreliable at this point.


----------



## Yoda-DBSguy (Nov 4, 2006)

This is a known bug with the HR34's firmware and will be addressed in a future update to correct the issue.

Rest assured, you are not alone.....


----------

